# General > Upcoming Events >  Top of the south forum fishing trip.

## stingray

February 20 21 22 ...Okiwi bay! Kingi's ,snapper, blue cod....ok blue cod and what ever else you can catch. No scallops sorry guys. All welcome kid friendly.

I can offer a seat or two in a boat, cannot guarantee the weather , surf casting and kayak fishing has being ok not flash last year. Beds and floor space available, even a hot shower! 

Concrete ramp, launching and retrieving can be done easily unless large tides then it's an hour either side of the tide.

----------


## veitnamcam

With knobs on ! :Thumbsup:  :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

If I'm mobile I'm in.

----------


## Shearer

Sounds good.

----------


## Pengy

I will check my diary, and if I am not washing my hair on the dates mentioned, then I am in.

----------


## Gapped axe

Think I need to organize a Coromandel one

----------


## gadgetman

You sure on dates? That looks mid week.

----------


## stingray

> You sure on dates? That looks mid week.


Ok weekend of the 20th ish ...off to spec savers 23 24 25 th thanks GM I did bloody check before posting to ...can admin please change my original post !!

----------


## madjon_

Yup!  :Cool:

----------


## Munsey

Id be keen as long as the coastal rd is open . Since I'm a wage earner Ill book it this time  :Have A Nice Day: . If needed can bring my boat

----------


## ROKTOY

I should be in for this. Work and wife permitting

Sent from my SM-A500Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Think I need to organize a Coromandel one


I'd make the trip up!

----------


## Gapped axe

working there at the moment

----------


## stingray

Bit of success long may it continue 

Could be fine..yesterday 

Or damp (today)

Still things seem to be going OK

----------


## 223nut

Damn you all  :Pissed Off:  do another over winter and I'm in

----------


## Pengy

> Damn you all  do another over winter and I'm in


You are welcome here anytime

----------


## gadgetman

Oh dear, gadgette#3 is keen to come too. Are fish deaf? Do you normally fish with earmuffs? They may be useful.

----------


## Beaker

> You are welcome here anytime


Was that just him or other forumnites as well....?

----------


## Pengy

> Was that just him or other forumnites as well....?


Open door policy at Casa del Pengy

----------


## Beaker

> Open door policy at Casa del Pengy


Open stocked fridge to?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pengy

Sometimes  :Wink:

----------


## mikee

> Open door policy at Casa del Pengy


Yup even the wekas just wander on in!

----------


## 223nut

> Yup even the wekas just wander on in!


That's cause they are being friendly with their avian friend!

----------


## Pengy

Bump

----------


## sambnz

@stingray good to chat to you the other day mate. Unfortunately I'm unable to get a couple days off work to come up. Gutted to be missing out. Next year.

----------


## R93

I am confused is it during the weekend or weekdays?
I am keen and can bring a boat but have something on the weekend of the 24-25th.
(I can probably change it if I have too) 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> I am confused is it during the weekend or weekdays?
> I am keen and can bring a boat but have something on the weekend of the 24-25th.
> (I can probably change it if I have too) 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


On the weekend.

----------


## R93

> On the weekend.


Bugger. I will see if I can postpone my other thing as there is an opportunity to attend a later event. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

My plan is to be at Okiwi on Thursday night 22.2.18 possibly set cray pots that evening in a couple of handy spots, fish/dive Friday 23-24 clean up and home Sunday 25 unless weather is good then fish 25th and clean up that afternoon. 

If weather a bit on the shite side we can tow through to Elain ,or French pass and find some shelter somewhere. 

No scallops for the top of the south, kings I've seen are undersize , snapper and cod are all go! Got a couple of cray holes that I've left alone over the past months for this get together 50 ft , 40 ft and one that is good for freedivers of my ability ...say 10 -15 ft. 

Kid friendly with a safe swimming beach and play ground just down the road. Fuel available at okiwi.

----------


## stingray

> @stingray good to chat to you the other day mate. Unfortunately I'm unable to get a couple days off work to come up. Gutted to be missing out. Next year.


Very sorry to hear that @sambnz you save some leave and so will I and we will get a long weekend in the spring sorted!

----------


## MSL

> Bugger. I will see if I can postpone my other thing as there is an opportunity to attend a later event. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Those male only, keys in the bowl events are on all the time down your ways, surely you can miss one?

----------


## R93

> Those male only, keys in the bowl events are on all the time down your ways, surely you can miss one?


It's a bit harder when you're the host

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

And president

----------


## R93

> And president


They are all looking forward to when you come down. Party will be in your honour.

No keys. Everyone gets a turn

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

No means no Dave.

----------


## R93

> No means no Dave.


Pfftt!! This is the coast fella. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

So, for our hosts sake, who is in for this gig ?

----------


## Munsey

Im  still keen , but work + travel =Saturday

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife's weekend for work so I may just turn up for a day depending if I can get the kids away.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> So, for our hosts sake, who is in for this gig ?


I'm looking at heading up with gadgette#3 Friday afternoon till Sunday. Have to figure out how to feed her since she requires gluten free, not just a fad.

----------


## R93

I have postponed my plans for that weekend so at this stage will bring a boat up. Might head up a bit earlier than the weekend. 
I wouldn't mind doing some diving but left the gear I have been using in the sounds for someone else to use. So if anyone  knows where I can hire some decent gear I might grab some in Nelson on my way up. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have postponed my plans for that weekend so at this stage will bring a boat up. Might head up a bit earlier than the weekend. 
> I wouldn't mind doing some diving but left the gear I have been using in the sounds for someone else to use. So if anyone  knows where I can hire some decent gear I might grab some in Nelson on my way up. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Big blue dive and fish? @stingray may have spare gear?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Big blue dive and fish? @stingray may have spare gear?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I have done some Googling.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> I have postponed my plans for that weekend so at this stage will bring a boat up. Might head up a bit earlier than the weekend. 
> I wouldn't mind doing some diving but left the gear I have been using in the sounds for someone else to use. So if anyone  knows where I can hire some decent gear I might grab some in Nelson on my way up. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Bring a mask that fits if you have one , I can supply the rest!

----------


## Munsey

Ok I will come up friday  . Do I need to bring Boat ?

----------


## R93

> Ok I will come up friday  . Do I need to bring Boat ?


You can steer mine around while I haul in all the snapper

I will definitely bring my tub as it has just been serviced and needs a run. 

How many boats is that?

I only have 2 adult life vests so maybe people should think about bringing one up. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Bring a mask that fits if you have one , I can supply the rest!


Cool. Just a mask? I fit a large suit and BC.

I have a catch bag, booties and some gloves here. 

Thanks stingray

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

What say we have a count on bums going in a week or two . Im happy to take my boat if we need it .

----------


## stingray

> Cool. Just a mask? I fit a large suit and BC.
> 
> I have a catch bag, booties and some gloves here. 
> 
> Thanks stingray
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yip that's great will have a kit to suit you ....perhaps have a beer and a pie and be XL  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

> What say we have a count on bums going in a week or two . Im happy to take my boat if we need it .


Thanks @Munsey!

----------


## R93

> Yip that's great will have a kit to suit you ....perhaps have a beer and a pie and be XL


Lol I will stock up from now on.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

Friday for me.

----------


## R93

Do soft baits fish well or do we have to bring pillys and squid?
I spose we can buy it there or better to bring it? 

I have a couple salmon burley bombs. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I've had limited success with soft baits , gurnard love them snapper not so much. Pilly and salted Mack are my go to at present plus a bit of couta or squid for the cod

----------


## R93

> I've had limited success with soft baits , gurnard love them snapper not so much. Pilly and salted Mack are my go to at present plus a bit of couta or squid for the cod


Roger that. Bit tired of cod and gurnard. I am keen to gest some snapper. I will just need someone to get them for me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Roger that. Bit tired of cod and gurnard. I am keen to gest some snapper. I will just need someone to get them for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I take it there was no snapper in the bay of many coves????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I take it there was no snapper in the bay of many coves????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not for us. Talking to the odd local they have not heard of any this year either.

Cod and gurnard were there and plentiful tho.
Talking to one other fella he seemed to think most snapper were caught closer to Picton and Waikawa. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 6x47

> .. Bit tired of cod and gurnard. ..]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Well 99% of the world would describe you as a spoilt bugger then  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Roger that. Bit tired of cod and gurnard. I am keen to gest some snapper. I will just need someone to get them for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


If you want to get snapper on a rod bring lots of burly and pilchards!


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> If you want to get snapper on a rod bring lots of burly and pilchards!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I take it you can buy bait and stuff at Okiwi? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I take it you can buy bait and stuff at Okiwi? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There is a small camp store at the bay, but you are probably best to buy in Nelson just in case. It will be fine in a chilly bin for the drive out to Okiwi. Our beers never get warm  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> There is a small camp store at the bay, but you are probably best to buy in Nelson just in case. It will be fine in a chilly bin for the drive out to Okiwi. Our beers never get warm


Will do. Sounds good. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Will do. Sounds good. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep camp store has essentials but I would stock up on burly and pilchards salt ice in Nelson.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yep camp store has essentials but I would stock up on burly and pilchards salt ice in Nelson.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


I will txt you on where best to get both.

Looking at heading up very early on Friday morning. Drove the road last week and decided I will never do that again. Traffic and road works were insane. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

OK so for those coming for the first time you need to travel through Okiwi we are on the French pass side ...on the main road....your looking for this sign 

See the Terrano in the back ground that's the pads front lawn ...

That's the address
Simple eh ...as Munsey said would be handy to know who's coming ..that said I understand weather and family etc make planning difficult ...so PM me any day until Wednesday evening as if the weather is good I'm on the water and do not want guests waiting for my return to get unpacked and enjoying themselves..so I can be about to welcome you ...cheers Joe

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks like I have my ducks in a row now so I will be there.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Blue water is back, a large run of it from the top of Durville extending up past Cape Soucis about a mile out from the coast? Still a lot of green/mud water to clear! 

Just to cover basics , towels soap and water and eating cooking gear all there. So sleeping bag , and a mattress maybe an idea if we get a mob if not I'm pretty sure we can find a soft spot for everyone! 

As a lot of people have said it is a bit weather dependent , so I'm there Thursday night and we have a landline at the batch with an answer phone so if your traveling from afar and want to check the weather before hauling through then by means phone ahead leave a name / number and I will contact you asap! ( PM for details thanks) .

Just to be add I'm going all the same so if your good at cheating at cards and are up to surfcasting off a beach in a howling gale and rain or up for a drive through to French pass and chuck gear to the fishing gods then this could be the trip for you! What ever happens there's a hot shower and a cold beer and some grub at the end of the day! 

Buzzing about it to be honest a lot of amazing people to catch up with and some excellent people to meet!

----------


## R93

I assume you have a BBQ there at the Bach mate?

I can bring a few kilos of Venny steak but hopefully we will be eating tons of seafood

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

I wish I had planned this in to my schedule, sounds right up my alley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

I am looking forward to this :Yuush: 

If we get good weather I may tow threw to FP and sleep in the ute thurs night then catch up with you all fri evening.

----------


## R93

> I wish I had planned this in to my schedule, sounds right up my alley 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a seat in my wagon if ya change your mind.

I will be leaving 0 dark hundred on Friday and late home Sunday as the traffic is horrendous during the day from Murch and back from Nelson.
I have to drive past your front gate to be fair. What more reason do you need. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I wish I had planned this in to my schedule, sounds right up my alley 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not too late yet.  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

I'm looking forward to this too. I may be able to get out on the water, I may not, just depends on the day. Either way I'll be getting up there somehow and getting some gear wet.

----------


## burtonator

Im gutted i can't make it AGAIN!!! im in the molesworth those exact dates GGGGRRRR

----------


## stingray

> I assume you have a BBQ there at the Bach mate?
> 
> I can bring a few kilos of Venny steak but hopefully we will be eating tons of seafood
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes a Bbq will be making a trip  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

> I assume you have a BBQ there at the Bach mate?
> 
> I can bring a few kilos of Venny steak but hopefully we will be eating tons of seafood
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes a Bbq will be making a trip  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

> There is a seat in my wagon if ya change your mind.
> 
> I will be leaving 0 dark hundred on Friday and late home Sunday as the traffic is horrendous during the day from Murch and back from Nelson.
> I have to drive past your front gate to be fair. What more reason do you need. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep I know what your saying but I have a plumber coming from chch to help redo our bathroom for the weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yep I know what your saying but I have a plumber coming from chch to help redo our bathroom for the weekend 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries. Wouldn't be worth pissing off the cook postponing it either.

If plans change let me know. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Forum trip is NEXT weekend , had a couple of parties worried about the date, thanks guys for asking and letting me know! 

I will be there Thursday night 22 , Friday 23rd , sat 24 , home Sunday afternoon 25th. 

I will be in touch with VC Pengy Mikee etc regards to the weather and what we think it will do and post it so those traveling can chose to come or if things look good. Locals have the luxcary of a day or over night trip and me I'm on holiday so come what may!

----------


## Sarvo

This should be through by the time you go in there - but just keep an eye/ear on this
It's looking like a real nasty one for the top of the South

----------


## R93

> This should be through by the time you go in there - but just keep an eye/ear on this
> It's looking like a real nasty one for the top of the South
> 
> Attachment 82743


Ewwww! Many rivers up that way to dirty things up? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Ewwww! Many rivers up that way to dirty things up? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You want to see outside here now - like looking into the Mekong Delta
F~~cking Pine blocks that been harvested last few years - we have acres of debri all over our beach 
A mess 

This storm coming down next week looks (at this stage in time) a real whacker
If it shapes as that pic shows - I imagine you might not get out to Okiwi Re road slips etc  - ground already saturated from last 3 fronts/storms
We had 16 inches this year already !!

----------


## R93

Yeah it does look bad. Hopefully is changes. 



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yeah it does look bad. Hopefully is changes. 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The weather prediction models have it changing every 12 hours - yesterday it appeared to track more down towards you and out in Tasi more and hitting SI 2 days ealrier - so yea - a week is a long time for an accurate weather prediciton

----------


## stingray

I'm wearing a large circle in the carpet muttering to the fishing gods!! What a crazy summer we are due some wonderful weather!

----------


## Sarvo

> I'm wearing a large circle in the carpet muttering to the fishing gods!! What a crazy summer we are due some wonderful weather!


Problem might be - we got 2 months of Feb weather back in Nov and Dec - you couldn't have had better - as long you wernt a Farmer 
You be OK - take plenty of refreshments - if you starting running out I will whistle some Waikato around there to keep you going - literally :-)))))))))

----------


## R93

> I'm wearing a large circle in the carpet muttering to the fishing gods!! What a crazy summer we are due some wonderful weather!


If it looks shit early in the week and you make a call, why not postpone it by a week? 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> If it looks shit early in the week and you make a call, why not postpone it by a week? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its too far out to call yet but if we get some(more) shit during the next week then north (Okiwi vs Nelson) will definatly be the go fishing wise.....just a matter of wind and swell letting us get out......I am quietly confident(optimistic  :Thumbsup: ) at this stage.

----------


## stingray

> If it looks shit early in the week and you make a call, why not postpone it by a week? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Family batch and booking exclusive rights takes some advanced planning. Plus other stuff like Lisa's get involved in the planning  :Wink:

----------


## Sarvo

> This should be through by the time you go in there - but just keep an eye/ear on this
> It's looking like a real nasty one for the top of the South
> 
> Attachment 82743


This storm is all over the place like a mad woman pissing

----------


## Gibo

All looking good for marlin stalking this weekend up here

----------


## R93

> All looking good for marlin stalking this weekend up here


I have a good mate and his girl heading up from here next week for a Marlin. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

What part of NI are they heading too? mate caught 4 Blues in as many days this week out of Waihau

----------


## R93

> What part of NI are they heading too? mate caught 4 Blues in as many days this week out of Waihau


Not sure. Think they're on their way now. It was part of a deal for a hunt he did for the charter owner.
They're looking forward to it as it has been on the table for a while and they haven't had time. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Not sure. Think they're on their way now. It was part of a deal for a hunt he did for the charter owner.
> They're looking forward to it as it has been on the table for a while and they haven't had time. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Id say their chances for a stickface are high no matter where they go based on the season to date

----------


## R93

> Id say their chances for a stickface are high no matter where they go based on the season to date


Was just talking to him. They leave Sunday but I forgot to ask where. I will see them in the morning and ask where they're going  if I remember

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Not that I believe any forcast this far out but this should cheer everyone up.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

We will have smallish tide which means boat launching and retrieval will be a breeze and most if not all will be able to launch and retrieve at everything but low tide.
Fri
23 Feb
03:25
3.6 m
09:32
1.1 m
15:56
3.7 m
21:55
1.1 m
-
Sat
24 Feb
04:22
3.5 m
10:41
1.3 m
17:00
3.5 m
23:01
1.2 m
-
Sun
25 Feb
05:39
3.4 m
12:08
1.3 m
18:13
3.5 m
-
-
Mon
26 Feb
-
As well as this long range is looking acceptable for Friday Saturday ,  vis may be a bit shit depending on the volume of rain we receive. Fishing for snapper if we are going deep should not be affected ...small tides could well mean short bite times or any bloody thing. 

Beds are looking like this 
Shearer and his good lady , a double. ( work dependent) 
Gadget and his daughter next to them, 
There is bunks and single which would suit snorers , 
VC will either be fishing , going or packing for fishing so I don't expect he will require a bed. 
R93 wants to sleep outside in a one man tent  :O O:  but we will save him a bed / couch if required! 
That leaves two and a double spare.... so if you have a air mattress chuck it in just in case ,we have a heap of floor space! 

Towels etc all ready to go, BBQ delivered this weekend! Bait freezer etc on site 

So you will require beer , and some basic tucker plus a thermos would be good idea for a hot drink if boating,a set of warm cloths to be comfortable as the mornings / evenings are cooling down.

----------


## R93

> We will have smallish tide which means boat launching and retrieval will be a breeze and most if not all will be able to launch and retrieve at everything but low tide.
> Fri
> 23 Feb
> 03:25
> 3.6 m
> 09:32
> 1.1 m
> 15:56
> 3.7 m
> ...


Hope it is not a big weather event Tuesday-Wed. 




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

@R93 I am keeping my wings crossed that the predictions I have seen so far are wrong, or she changes course

https://www.cyclocane.com/gita-storm-tracker/

----------


## Sarvo

VC forecast above is crap - sorry VC
But - the goodish News is - we hopefully will miss the violent winds
Will peak at 6-7pm Tuesday 

Last Pic is mid weekend for you fisher-peoples

----------


## Sarvo

PS
Can you scare some Snapper into the Pelorus - very poor results here

----------


## stingray

I'm picking a change in strength and direction it will hit the cooler water and lose its driving force plus the pull of the currents will take it towards the west coast ..sorry R93. Well that my bet.

I'm going fishing next weekend, folks got home dropped of the keys cod and small snapper at the northern entrance! Not flat but bearable

Currents around the NZ coast the cyclone is sitting on the topical current 
https://teara.govt.nz/files/5912-niwa.jpg

----------


## Sarvo

> I'm picking a change in strength and direction it will hit the cooler water and lose its driving force plus the pull of the currents will take it towards the west coast ..sorry R93. Well that my bet.
> 
> I'm going fishing next weekend, folks got home dropped of the keys cod and small snapper at the northern entrance! Not flat but bearable


Yup
Models show about exact what you saying

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC forecast above is crap - sorry VC
> But - the goodish News is - we hopefully will miss the violent winds
> Will peak at 6-7pm Tuesday


Yep was more of a keep the spirits up type post  :Thumbsup: 

As above it wont be mint but should definitely be fishable!

Situation maps tell the general story but for my fishing (small open boat) I find windyty and swellmap(mostly windy) pretty bloody good for picking a hole in the wind.

----------


## Sarvo

> Yep was more of a keep the spirits up type post 
> 
> As above it wont be mint but should definitely be fishable!
> 
> Situation maps tell the general story but for my fishing (small open boat) I find windyty and swellmap(mostly windy) pretty bloody good for picking a hole in the wind.


Its gunna be perfect for your weekend !!!

You chaps are going 23- 25 Feb yea ???

----------


## stingray

Dive gear packed . Dog washed , rigs tied , bugger it still Sunday! 

Off to tie more rigs ...and pace a bit!

----------


## gadgetman

I must stock up on high energy fishing food.

----------


## R93

> I must stock up on high energy fishing food.


Maybe that will work on reverse in my boat as far as snapper go 

But I say you will be swimming home if you pull one out on anyone else's boat. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Maybe that will work on reverse in my boat as far as snapper go 
> 
> But I say you will be swimming home if you pull one out on anyone else's boat. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Superstitious claptrap for those that read tea leaves and rely on the horoscopes.  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

> Superstitious claptrap for those that read tea leaves and rely on the horoscopes.


Haha and weather forecasts ...just educated guess work eh!

----------


## R93

> Superstitious claptrap for those that read tea leaves and rely on the horoscopes.


I agree, but it probably won't stop you being biffed in the drink if you test the theory 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Superstitious claptrap for those that read tea leaves and rely on the horoscopes.


Haha and weather forecasts ...just educated guess work eh!
 You can fish with me gadget we got that kingi last time ...this time it will be a keeper!

Plus your the first bloke I've seen swimming in the middle of nowhere keeping an eye on me scared the shit out of me when I surfaced!

----------


## R93

> Haha and weather forecasts ...just educated guess work eh!
>  You can fish with me gadget we got that kingi last time ...this time it will be a keeper!
> 
> Plus your the first bloke I've seen swimming in the middle of nowhere keeping an eye on me scared the shit out of me when I surfaced!


Who was boatman if gadget was enticing sharks? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Haha and weather forecasts ...just educated guess work eh!
>  You can fish with me gadget we got that kingi last time ...this time it will be a keeper!
> 
> Plus your the first bloke I've seen swimming in the middle of nowhere keeping an eye on me scared the shit out of me when I surfaced!


It was those instructions of yours regarding reading the sounder and where to point the pointy end. The fish didn't mind the banana I had in my bag. Was too busy catching fish to eat the thing. A legal kingi has to be on the cards with the water temperatures surely.

----------


## gadgetman

> Plus your the first bloke I've seen swimming in the middle of nowhere keeping an eye on me scared the shit out of me when I surfaced!


I'm part fish. Hard to keep me out of the wet stuff. Not up to the 2km swims at the moment though.

----------


## longrange308

> I'm looking at heading up with gadgette#3 Friday afternoon till Sunday. Have to figure out how to feed her since she requires gluten free, not just a fad.


When are you picking me up???

----------


## gadgetman

> When are you picking me up???


Will be hitting the road about 4pm Friday. Have to get gadgette#3 from school first.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Who was boatman if gadget was enticing sharks? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I believe that may have been me.

----------


## R93

> I believe that may have been me.


If I see him swimming in the middle of nowhere this trip I will throw bananas in to save him

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> If I see him swimming in the middle of nowhere this trip I will throw bananas in to save him
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't need saving from sharks anyway. From what I gather the toothy ones don't go after krill.

----------


## veitnamcam

How many people and how many boats have we got? Mine fishes two comfortably maybe 3 at a push......raincoat recommended in mine.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> How many people and how many boats have we got? Mine fishes two comfortably maybe 3 at a push......raincoat recommended in mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Mine will fish 4 but better with 3 if I have the Bimini on. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

I can do three snappering  / four on the cod / gurnard  ...would like to do a couple of dives which is great for me but shit house boring for the crew! So a two or three divers / spearo's and a boatman for one day would be mint.

Another morning snappering if people want to scratch that itch...or a morning slaughtering cod and gurnard!

----------


## gadgetman

I won't have a tub, but keen to crew.

----------


## stingray

Got a couple of sit on yaks to muck about in also! Always nice to have a keen crew!

----------


## gadgetman

> Got a couple of sit on yaks to muck about in also! Always nice to have a keen crew!


Was half pie thinking of packing the yak but the roof rack is too high to reach, unless I bring a car.

----------


## madjon_

YellaTerra,me plus one.ditto raincoat.

----------


## gadgetman

> YellaTerra,me plus one.ditto raincoat.


Mac 360? Interested to see one in action.

----------


## Gapped axe

youse guys are going to need a bigger boat with this sea coming

----------


## Munsey

Well over blue cod so real keen on targeting Snapper & or Kingfish . Happy to bring my boat if needed ? (fish 3) , but more than happy to crew & share fuel costs etc . Haven't caught Carrots for a while happy with a by catch or two of them  :Wink:

----------


## R93

> Well over blue cod so real keen on targeting Snapper & or Kingfish . Happy to bring my boat if needed ? (fish 3) , but more than happy to crew & share fuel costs etc .


Same. A dive or 2 and some snapper is what I am keen on. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> youse guys are going to need a bigger boat with this sea coming


Be gone by the time we set forth @Gapped axe! Studying three differnt weather sites. Vis could well be shit but the swell will drop and a southerly will flatten it further then small tides and light winds as the anti cyclone takes hold ..we could well be in for a bloody epic weekend!!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Well that's what I'm selling to the punters  :Wink: ...got a couple of spot at French pass that hold solid cod and with some burley average brim so with surfcasters and a bit of luck we should be able to bring a smile or to to faces, that or head for the inner sounds out of Elain that is protected from a lot of the shit weather and burn some fuel and burley hunting new turf!

----------


## gadgetman

> youse guys are going to need a bigger boat with this sea coming


Should be well done and dusted by the weekend. Looks like it is blowing out as it hits the country.

----------


## Shearer

My wife and I will be travelling up Friday arvo (no boat in tow). See you all there. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Still watching the forcasts an dunno on my plan yet,want pretty good for solo jigging for kings in the pass and that probably wont happen so I will likely turn up thursday night or shit the bed friday morning.

----------


## mikee

> Be gone by the time we set forth @Gapped axe! Studying three differnt weather sites. Vis could well be shit but the swell will drop and a southerly will flatten it further then small tides and light winds as the anti cyclone takes hold ..we could well be in for a bloody epic weekend!! 
> 
> Well that's what I'm selling to the punters ...got a couple of spot at French pass that hold solid cod and with some burley average brim so with surfcasters and a bit of luck we should be able to bring a smile or to to faces, that or head for the inner sounds out of Elain that is protected from a lot of the shit weather and burn some fuel and burley hunting new turf!


If you go there I would suggest Beatrix Bay or Rams head

----------


## stingray

Thanks Mikee!

----------


## mikee

> Thanks Mikee!


No worries my missus caught her very first snapper at Rams head, 22lb and her second was 19lb, kind of hard to top that but she did in the local fishing competition a few years ago  :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

Latest forecast is looking good for the weekend. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Latest forecast is looking good for the weekend.


Big  high Whoopp whoop !

----------


## Sarvo

> Big  high Whoopp whoop !


Told you 3 days ago VC  :Zomg: 

By the way was going to ask ya - you sure your rain guage aint got a hole in it
Everywhere around you is showing min 65mm - 90mm rain - think you said less that 40 ??

Correction - how time flys
Is was 6 days ago I told ya the weekend forecast  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I was going off of this.


It's been steady heavyish rain at my house for the last hour or so tho

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

There has been a lot over Mot direction by the looks tho.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> I was going off of this.
> 
> 
> It's been steady heavyish rain at my house for the last hour or so tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


If you want todays weather "today" yes its prob a good site
But I would bin it for what its worth

----------


## Sarvo

> There has been a lot over Mot direction by the looks tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


We have just hit 190mm
So Okiwi etc should be same
Any slips on road (could be some) should be fixd by weeks end 
Watch for wind pumping up a tad late on your Sunday

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you want todays weather "today" yes its prob a good site
> But I would bin it for what its worth


Yea I just looked at it to get the actual rainfall as I dont have a rainguage.

----------


## stingray

Just off the phone to Munsey , pretty much a menu for weekend . 
Bring a loaf of bread , each 
Munsey is bring a bit of lamb for cold meat lunch sandwhichs I've got some corned silverside so a bit of ham perhaps would be nice 
Snacks ..chips dip or what ever for sat night yarns and well snacks 
We are blokes so not a lot of vege requested 
Il sort bacon hash browns eggs for breakfast 
Tea coffee etc spreads already there 
Bait n burley ..if you've have space and are filling a spot in a boat a salmon or pilchard/binto burley ...and some pilles or salted Mackeral would be seen as very thoughtful ...

Life jackets is you have one .rods I've got a few spare 
Air bed for the young folk in case we fill the house 

Sleeping bags so I don't have to change sheets please. 

A large smile because I'm looking foward to meeting you or seeing you again! 

Cheers Joe

----------


## veitnamcam

You are a bloody leg end Joe 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Wife wants me to bring silverbeat.

She grew too much and I love the stuff so will have a heap of that and some Venison.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Wife wants me to bring silverbeat.
> 
> She grew too much and I love the stuff so will have a heap of that and some Venison.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll help you with that stuff.  :Cool:

----------


## veitnamcam

Providing we catch some fish I was planning on making a big bowl of Ceviche if I may be so bold?
Just need a couple of big bowls and some room in the fridge..ill bring everything required bar the fish.

----------


## R93

> Providing we catch some fish I was planning on making a big bowl of Ceviche if I may be so bold?
> Just need a couple of big bowls and some room in the fridge..ill bring everything required bar the fish.


We have a heap of red onions that are ready as well if you want a couple?



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## madjon_

I got some tomatos to pick.

----------


## veitnamcam

> We have a heap of red onions that are ready as well if you want a couple?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk





> I got some tomatos to pick.


You can never have to many of either of those for sandwidges etc so yea bring a few I recon.

----------


## R93

> You can never have to many of either of those for sandwidges etc so yea bring a few I recon.


Will do. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

I can bring a dose of salami and ham and other small goods.

----------


## veitnamcam

I got venisalami in the fridge that needs eating too.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Ill bring Gout pills  :Wink: . Bringing boat too

----------


## Shearer

If nothing else, it sounds like we will all gain weight this weekend.

----------


## stingray

> We have a heap of red onions that are ready as well if you want a couple?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes please will harvest some mussels and need a fresh one ( red onion) for my marinade! 

Huge thanks everyone for just making this easy as and so very very bloody fantastic ...please take your time travel safe and we will see you not soon enough.

----------


## gadgetman

Looks like the Kaikoura route will be out till at least Monday. So will likely arrive between 22:30 and 23:00 Friday.

----------


## Munsey

> Looks like the Kaikoura route will be out till at least Monday. So will likely arrive between 22:30 and 23:00 Friday.


FFS !  So how many hours drive all up towing a boat from ch ch . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> FFS !  So how many hours drive all up towing a boat from ch ch . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Be around about 6hrs depending on traffic maybe a bit quicker or slower.

----------


## gadgetman

> Be around about 6hrs depending on traffic maybe a bit quicker or slower.


Google maps reckons 6.5 hours. The roadworks should be gone but the traffic will be higher.

Got a heap of Verkerks snack sticks, salami and some ham.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Google maps reckons 6.5 hours. The roadworks should be gone but the traffic will be higher.
> 
> Got a heap of Verkerks snack sticks, salami and some ham.


Will probably depend how many demerits are left on Munseys licence how long it takes him 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Anyone know where to buy burly bombs in this neck of the woods?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Anyone know where to buy burly bombs in this neck of the woods?


Hunting and fishing? most petrol stations up here have burly and bait.

----------


## stingray

Ok so this is the last post ...na jokes....weather forecast is wickedly good like you could almost say we planned it! So here is my last heads up ...

Please take your time and travel safe, 
Okiwi number is 035765114...my number is 0275097552! 
Packing has begun off to sort hockey then tucker shop then ...away! 
Thanks you all that are coming for a meet and greet and hopefully a great weekend of fishing! 
Rember cameras thermos and chilly bins to take a feed home ...well that's the plan ...I'm packing the vacumpacker so fish can be sealed and kept in primo condition ...

FISHING TIME ...well soonish . :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> Looks like the Kaikoura route will be out till at least Monday. So will likely arrive between 22:30 and 23:00 Friday.


Don't quote me but it sounds like the inland road will be open for the weekend

----------


## gadgetman

> Don't quote me but it sounds like the inland road will be open for the weekend


Will still be closed north of Kaikoura though.

----------


## 223nut

> Will still be closed north of Kaikoura though.
> 
> Attachment 83158


Ahhh good point (should have just made that molesworth road a 4lane highway....)

----------


## gadgetman

> Ahhh good point (should have just made that molesworth road a 4lane highway....)


I reckon it should be the obvious option. It's pretty open and a long gentle gradient. Just whack a tunnel through to Hanmer at the top.

----------


## Munsey

I shit the bed 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Kinda glad there is school today. The excitement levels are rising rapidly in one gadgette, so don't worry, the sound is not another cyclone coming. Oh, wait, it's worse. Have found some salted mackerel but the only berley I've found is pellet stuff. Will see what I can find when we fill up in Nelson.

----------


## stingray

Thining out the locals before the guests arrive

----------


## Gapped axe

So I get to Havelock, where to from here, there's 10 of us.

----------


## gadgetman

> So I get to Havelock, where to from here, there's 10 of us.


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....tml#post673492

You on pushbike or paddling?

----------


## Gapped axe

Inagahua? are we close

----------


## gadgetman

Yup. When you reach Bluff you've gone a little too far.

----------


## 223nut

> Yup. When you reach Bluff you've gone a little too far.


Nah just keep on going, I'll let ya dry ya diff out when u get here, got a snorkel right?

----------


## Gibo

> Thining out the locals before the guests arrive 
> Attachment 83193


That looks like something @R93 will catch when he gets there  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Munseys on the board 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

> I shit the bed 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk


Given that I saw you outside my workplace in Nelson at 8am, I imagine you did a bloody good job of it too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

Shot Munsey

----------


## Gapped axe

Got back to Renwick and it seems the TOMTOM isn't that flash. Oh well will park the bus here at the rugby grounds and chill.

----------


## Pengy

> Got back to Renwick and it seems the TOMTOM isn't that flash. Oh well will park the bus here at the rugby grounds and chill.


Seriously ? You have my number yeah??

----------


## Gibo

@Munsey!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

I reckon that fish is just about longer than @R93 is wide - it's huge!  :Have A Nice Day: 


Bloody great start to you guys weekend.

----------


## Gapped axe

Beatrix Bay, I 'm feeling that we are closer

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody great weather great fishing and great company now mountains of fish to fillet and vac pac.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

Gotta "like" that. You guys seem to be slaying the fish..........finally  :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

Bloody good fish Munsey

----------


## Pengy

I hate that I had to flag this trip  :Sad:

----------


## ROKTOY

> I hate that I had to flag this trip


You aren't the only one Pengy.

----------


## mikee

> I hate that I had to flag this trip


Me too, and its not the only thing I have had to "flag" this week at least until I find out if I still have a job, looks like i might be an innocent casualty of an " partnership scrap" with the 2 business owners

----------


## R93

> Me too, and its not the only thing I have had to "flag" this week at least until I find out if I still have a job, looks like i might be an innocent casualty of an " partnership scrap" with the 2 business owners


Good luck man. Hope it all works out. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Good luck man. Hope it all works out. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


+1 Mikee.



Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Im home now and some others still have the big drive to chch.

Awesome weekend and company.

Many many thanks @stingray for another great weekend! Bloody legend.


Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

I am glad to see you had such shitty conditions and didn't manage to catch anything of note  :Oh Noes:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Me too, and its not the only thing I have had to "flag" this week at least until I find out if I still have a job, looks like i might be an innocent casualty of an " partnership scrap" with the 2 business owners


damn, fingers crossed for you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cleaning up boat and near shit myself when I saw this.



Then realised its only threw the outer exhaust casing not the gearbox 

Wasn't there when I left and I havent hit anything so I think it must have been a stone from the trailer on the drive down.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

That looks like a bullet hit 
Surely not

----------


## veitnamcam

> That looks like a bullet hit 
> Surely not


I would have expected it to come out somewhere un less it was a 270 :ORLY:   :Grin:    ,it cant have been anything hit while underway as it is on the straight side not the front but with the motor at full lock(where it always ends up when tilted up) its pointing fair at the road under the axle.

----------


## madjon_

A scab of corrosion popped off?

----------


## madjon_

Thanks for a great weekend Joe.
 special ta! for the mussels,your bloods worth bottling mate.

----------


## veitnamcam

> A scab of corrosion popped off?


There is some light surface corrosion under the paint as you can see in the pic but it is definatly not corroded threw.......but now I am thinking when I bought it it had a ss prosthetic limb bolted onto the bottom of the skeg and a new way under pitched prop on it.....I threw both away and welded new alloy on and shaped up the skeg and got a suitable pitch prop but now you say that and noting the patch up job damage repair when I got it maybe that hole was there and bogged over and painted....yes I think that is the most likely scenario.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> I would have expected it to come out somewhere un less it was a 270    ,it cant have been anything hit while underway as it is on the straight side not the front but with the motor at full lock(where it always ends up when tilted up) its pointing fair at the road under the axle.


Oh so first 270s "pinhole everything" and now they don't.. . Which is it? I need to know before I go hunting again with a rifle that doesn't work???

Naughty list:

*Gadget
* VC

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh so first 270s "pinhole everything" and now they don't.. . Which is it? I need to know before I go hunting again with a rifle that doesn't work???
> 
> Naughty list:
> 
> *Gadget
> * VC


Just keeping the Toby spirit alive  :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> There is some light surface corrosion under the paint as you can see in the pic but it is definatly not corroded threw.......but now I am thinking when I bought it it had a ss prosthetic limb bolted onto the bottom of the skeg and a new way under pitched prop on it.....I threw both away and welded new alloy on and shaped up the skeg and got a suitable pitch prop but now you say that and noting the patch up job damage repair when I got it maybe that hole was there and bogged over and painted....yes I think that is the most likely scenario.


Bogged over & painted......awesome well done that man.....arsehole...

You should see some of the massive hunks of Bog I have at work from rotten windows....... 

Chisel it out, bog it up, sand it back, paint it up, all good for 6 months...enough time to sell the house........

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bogged over & painted......awesome well done that man.....arsehole...
> 
> You should see some of the massive hunks of Bog I have at work from rotten windows....... 
> 
> Chisel it out, bog it up, sand it back, paint it up, all good for 6 months...enough time to sell the house........


Yep....bloody con artists everywhere.

----------


## andyanimal31

Middle of the north fishing trip!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Epic weekend of laughter , fishing Tucker and beer..
Great weather following VC out 

Cray fish fail ...now how yo get the big barstard out

GM set to showing me how to catch gurnard then travelly
Then snapper



Then GM jounier got in on the act

Finally got a bit of luck 

Everyone put the shoulder to the wheel filleting vacuum packing washing cooking etc was a wonderful way to share a weekend with dome very wonderful people!
Random photos

----------


## Munsey

What a cracking weekend . Firstly thanks to our host Stingray for  shareing your piece of Paridise with the "The great unwashed" .  
Well my trip almost started in tears . Blew a  tyre on the last of many hill decents  . (Thanks Cam for the rescue) . Fridays fishing with the Snapper whisperer (VC) was epic . Saturday had myself and Shearer heading in serch of the infamous French pass looking for Kingies . We threw the kitchen sink at the narrow torrent with no big fish action .  Awsome day though ,We caught kawahi , snapper , octopus, bluecod ,travalley,gurnard oh Shearer caught  spotties two at a time .  Our Burley started working  ,which brought on some nice Snappers .  Awsome bunch of People . Well well worth the big Drive enj oyed  every monent of it . Stingray you are a bloddy legend ! 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not buying that lure!  :Grin:  :ORLY:

----------


## Shearer

I knew you'd bloody post that photo :XD:  Now  @stingray will give me more shit about fishing with lures.
Here's one of  @Munsey his best from Saturday.
PS. Blowing like hell at French Pass today but I'll be back.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I knew you'd bloody post that photo Now  @stingray will give me more shit about fishing with lures.
> Here's one of  @Munsey his best from Saturday.
> PS. Blowing like hell at French Pass today but I'll be back.
> Attachment 83294


Cracker fish cracker photo  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Special thanks To "mrs Stingray " aka Lisa, for the new tyre she got fitted to my rim .  :Yuush:

----------


## longrange308

When’s the next trip?

----------


## 57jl

me either

----------


## veitnamcam

> me either


?

----------


## Gapped axe

Finally got to OKIWI AND WHERE IS EVERYBODY. Good day on the water for me as well, bin full of Snapper/Terakihi/ Trevally and a couple of Pink Maomao for Iki Mata. A lot of very big and aggressive Bronzies around today.

----------


## gadgetman

> Finally got to OKIWI AND WHERE IS EVERYBODY. Good day on the water for me as well, bin full of Snapper/Terakihi/ Trevally and a couple of Pink Maomao for Iki Mata. A lot of very big and aggressive Bronzies around today.


Yeah, we saw you out on your SUP as we were leaving. I call fowl though. I don't think there were any fish left for you.

----------


## gadgetman

Big thanks to @stingray for organising this event and @veitnamcam for getting us onto some fish. An absolutely epic weekend. I must say that stingray must have some friends in very high places to have such amazing weather, sea, fishing and people organised for this event. Having taken note of these connections I was on my very best most polite behaviour.

While we were driving up from Chch on Friday Stingray was on mine sweeping duties ridding the place of sharks and any rubbish fish. He did a fantastic job because the following day when we were soaking sinkers we didn't pull up one rubbish fish.

We followed VC and gadgette#3 out in the morning.



Stingray got right into the fishing with a couple of nice snappers and a rare for this area trev.



VC got gadgette#3 onto her first snapper, along with other species. I'm not sure if VC's ears have recovered yet, but we were buggering off in the other direction and could still hear the excitement over the hum of Mr Yamaha from 200m away, so buzzed on over for a looksie.




I would have taken more photos but we were too busy hauling fish on board until the cooler was full.

Massive thanks to everyone. Good to meet new faces like @Shearer, and his good lady and @madjon_, and catch up with @Munsey again.

----------


## Pengy

What is there to say, except well done to all . Big effort from the ChCh contingent driving so far while keeping fingers crossed for good weather etc. 
Take a bow @stingray 
Shearer obviously gets the dunny seat award for the awesome spotty catch. 
Next time....I WILL be there to jinx you all  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

What is there to say, except well done to all . Big effort from the ChCh contingent driving so far while keeping fingers crossed for good weather etc. 
Take a bow @stingray 
Shearer obviously gets the dunny seat award for the awesome spotty catch. 
Next time....I WILL be there to jinx you all  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

That last pic with VC, hands on hips. I can only imagine what he is saying to  gadgetman  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

Who would thought the weather would have been so nice given the start of the week. Awesome

----------


## gadgetman

> That last pic with VC, hands on hips. I can only imagine what he is saying to  gadgetman


He's got that "I wonder what's happening over there gaze."

----------


## stingray

We'll similar time next.year. a bit sooner if the scallop season happens

----------


## gadgetman

> We'll similar time next.year. a bit sooner if the scallop season happens


gadgette#3 is not here at the moment, but she says she's in.

Was great catching some new species too, things we don't have with the fishing I've done down here. Snaps, Trevs, and even a couple of berley pots.

----------


## Smiddy

Did R93 catch a snapper?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Did R93 catch a snapper?????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. I might need some lighter line as I couldn't cast far enough from here

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

So after all the fish are fried, lies are told and rods and reels cleaned ....one person stands alone ...his lures hanging limply from his rod , stacked 5 deep in his tackle box! Years of experince of north island snapper under his belt!! 

Watch and learn he scolded me , no smelly bait hands for me he scorned us high on his tackle box! Lures are the future he announced to us the unwashed unbelievers!! So now as the dust settles and the tide once again laps quietly against the shore and epic snapper battles are relieved with partners and children sitting wide eyed in wonder as gentleman and a young lady remember battle fought against mighty demonsions! 

All .......but the one who failed to slay a mighty south island snapper ... @Shearer a young man with so much promise only to stumble at the very first hurdle slaying spotties two at a time. It must have being a crushing defeat from which he did not recover and was unable to slay a South Island snapper ...next year shearer next year ....hell mate I'll even bait your hook !  :Thumbsup: 

Huge thanks to the forum member that pointed this fact out to me!  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

Ouch ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

My sides hurt  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Poor ol Shearer copped a lot of flack for lures but I think his shoulders are broad enough to take the load.

----------


## Munsey

Ok Ive found a H&F rain coat in my boat . Thought it must have been Shearers but its not his (no lures or soft baits in any of the pockets) .  Who's missing one ?

----------


## Shearer

> So after all the fish are fried, lies are told and rods and reels cleaned ....one person stands alone ...his lures hanging limply from his rod , stacked 5 deep in his tackle box! Years of experince of north island snapper under his belt!! 
> 
> Watch and learn he scolded me , no smelly bait hands for me he scorned us high on his tackle box! Lures are the future he announced to us the unwashed unbelievers!! So now as the dust settles and the tide once again laps quietly against the shore and epic snapper battles are relieved with partners and children sitting wide eyed in wonder as gentleman and a young lady remember battle fought against mighty demonsions! 
> 
> All .......but the one who failed to slay a mighty south island snapper ... @Shearer a young man with so much promise only to stumble at the very first hurdle slaying spotties two at a time. It must have being a crushing defeat from which he did not recover and was unable to slay a South Island snapper ...next year shearer next year ....hell mate I'll even bait your hook ! 
> 
> Huge thanks to the forum member that pointed this fact out to me! 
> 
> Attachment 83345


Well, all true enough @stingray. The south island snapper did elude my lures this trip. They did claim plenty of cod, gurnard, kahawai and a trevally but not a snapper.
My fishing partner @Munsey does have a lot to answer for though.
Firstly posting the photo of the spotties, secondly setting the boat in such a way that the burley trail ran under the boat straight to his side, and finally attempting to cut off my lure casting arm while swatting wasps with a large filleting knife.
Despite the constant ribbing I got from (almost) everyone about fishing with lures it was a great trip with a lot of great people and I will be there again at the drop of a hat (if invited).
Kingfish will definitely be on the menu next time.

----------


## Shearer

> My sides hurt


As for you...quiet in the cheap seats.

----------


## mikee

> So after all the fish are fried, lies are told and rods and reels cleaned ....one person stands alone ...his lures hanging limply from his rod , stacked 5 deep in his tackle box! Years of experince of north island snapper under his belt!! 
> 
> Watch and learn he scolded me , no smelly bait hands for me he scorned us high on his tackle box! Lures are the future he announced to us the unwashed unbelievers!! So now as the dust settles and the tide once again laps quietly against the shore and epic snapper battles are relieved with partners and children sitting wide eyed in wonder as gentleman and a young lady remember battle fought against mighty demonsions! 
> 
> All .......but the one who failed to slay a mighty south island snapper ... @Shearer a young man with so much promise only to stumble at the very first hurdle slaying spotties two at a time. It must have being a crushing defeat from which he did not recover and was unable to slay a South Island snapper ...next year shearer next year ....hell mate I'll even bait your hook ! 
> 
> Huge thanks to the forum member that pointed this fact out to me! 
> 
> Attachment 83345


What can I say...................to me it looks like that lure is tied on backwards.
To be fair I have caught a couple of snapper and a heap of gurnard on a similar lure not that long ago

I'd much rather use them instead of bait as its a more active way to fish

----------


## mikee

> Ok Ive found a H&F rain coat in my boat . Thought it must have been Shearers but its not his (no lures or soft baits in any of the pockets) .  Who's missing one ?


You might be struggling to find anyone who will admit to owning one of those given all that flack they cop on the forum  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

@Shearer  The reason the Snapper where on my side of the boat is probably because your side may have resembled a scene from Pearl Harbour .The aerial  bombardment of  lures, jigs& soft baits was relentless & obviously Scarry for the Snaps .  The  spotties photo was just to show those people that only thought that French Pass was not just a world renowned spot for large Kingfish and Snapper , its got its place as a top spottie spot too . My apologies for your near death experience with fillet knife , I to looking forward to going back , and yes we have some unfinished business with those Kingfish

----------


## veitnamcam

Just a FYI guys. This is how much meat I got out of that one snapper head and wings......thats a dessert spoon on the side.



It was more than my family of four could eat for tea with chips and salad.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

It was a 20 lb snapper tho VC :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It was a 20 lb snapper tho VC


Yea but it just shows why that stingray under the wharf is 2m wide  :Wink:  :Wink: .
Even your average 6-12pounder has a lot of meat in those wings and head.....I am as guilty as most but I do save some bigger ones for myself and to give away to those that appreciate them.

----------


## Shearer

Good meat too. Better than the fillets off a big fish IMO.

----------


## Munsey

*Controversial finfish research facility at Okiwi Bay close to completion*2


DAVID OLDHAMWork on fish food company Skretting's controversial project at Okiwi Bay has drawn fierce opposition from locals.



Nearly two years on from being given the green light to construct a new research facility in the Marlborough Sounds, work on fish food company Skretting's controversial project at Okiwi Bay is just weeks away from completion.
Skretting NZ technical manager Ben Wybourne said despite some delays in the arrival of main trial tanks, most of the main equipment and systems had been installed.
"All going well, we'll have our first fish within the next two months," he said.
The proposal had met fierce opposition from Okiwi Bay residents who organised protests, petitions and provided submissions to voice their concerns over noise, light pollution and environmental impacts.
*READ MORE:
* Skretting Ltd granted permission to establish a finfish research facility at Okiwi Bay in the Marlborough Sounds
* Okiwi Bay residents ready to fight fish farm in the Marlborough Sounds 
* Residents 'devastated' as finfish facility approved for Okiwi Bay* 
At the time of the resource consent being granted, Okiwi Bay resident Diana Taylor said she was "very disappointed" at the outcome. 
"I think [there's] a number of issues and they combine to make it an upheaval in the bay, to our way of life."
"Here's a commercial operation that's going to be 24/7, 365 days a year, for 16 or 17 years. It's going to have a huge impact." 
SuppliedA clear message to fish food giant Skretting from an Okiwi Bay resident. 



The Marlborough District Council initially received 219 submissions in relation to Skretting's application, of which 10 were in support and 209 were opposed. 
Commissioner Ron Crosby granted the company permission to establish the facility in Okiwi Bay in a 71-page decision, released on July 7 2016. 
Ad Feedback


Skretting received the final go-ahead in late February 2017, after an environment court appeal lodged by three individuals against the MDC decision was resolved prior to the matter being heard.
As part of an agreement between the parties, Skretting was required to extend the fixed location of its discharge pipeline to a 200m distance at high tide from the mean high water mark. .
Wybourne said the appeal had delayed construction of the facility by six months and had "added a lot of cost" to the project.
However, the building process had gone well since then and he was confident that the finished facility would be an unobtrusive but useful addition to the Sounds. 
"I'm sure there's a handful of people who are still never going to like it as an idea, but I've been pleased how little on-going opposition there has been, actually."
"We just hope to be quiet and not be a big issue and I'm sure it won't be - I think people will find this really interesting and we'll be very happy for them to come and look at the fish once we're up and running."
"We can't wait for it to start because we've got questions that we want to answer and learn about."
Okiwi Bay Residents' Association chairman Tim Greenhough was approached for comment. 
* - Stuff*





Save|Saved Stories



*Next Aquaculture story:*Fishing companies develop code to lift industry standards and image
Business Homepage


 *
more from stuff*
Kiwi autonomous vehicle maker may move production

----------


## Munsey

@stingray WTF!  Hope this doesn't have any impact on your slice of paradise

----------


## stingray

All good @Munsey they are using the big green shed behind the trailer park which was used for ( now defunct ) scallop enhancement ..but they are also 300 meters from the very well used community centre so any light noise or smell, im100% sure the local council and PM will be made awear of it! 

Yes they are raising fish but so does food and plant research in Nelson, I expect they will be mointeerd as hard if not harder than these guys ...we already have bronzes and huge rays in the bay which we all blissfully swim by! 

First the $$$ have to last and as I've seen in the past best ideas and intentions don't work long ...we have a inner bay temp of 8 degrees in water probably lower with a heavy rain fall along with a huge bubble of fresh water , then in summer it will be higher than 22 with very low water exchange ..good luck to them!

----------


## veitnamcam

Roll on next year  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Roll on next year


Oh boy, the youngest is keen. Can you hear her?

----------


## stingray

> Roll on next year


Well here we go Feb 22- 24 ...I've booked the batch, scallops still a no show , yes kingis are in the pass now but three months from now who knows ...once again you are all very welcome to share a weekend at okiwi ...and crays will be well slayed by this time so no promisies ...snapper should be holding in all of the local bays ....buggered if I know what this year will bring we have had krill ( squat lobster larvae) in the bay , snow real snow in November ..grass up to our waist water temps all over the place 18 in Tasman bay 15 in the pass ...crazy as ...now pouring rain almost tropical down pours ...test your luck find a bed and be amoungst fantastic company! Your all invited come as you are !

----------


## burtonator

Good stuff, hopefully i can make it this year!!! Will put it in the calendar now

----------


## Pengy

> Well here we go Feb 22- 24 ...I've booked the batch, scallops still a no show , yes kingis are in the pass now but three months from now who knows ...once again you are all very welcome to share a weekend at okiwi ...and crays will be well slayed by this time so no promisies ...snapper should be holding in all of the local bays ....buggered if I know what this year will bring we have had krill ( squat lobster larvae) in the bay , snow real snow in November ..grass up to our waist water temps all over the place 18 in Tasman bay 15 in the pass ...crazy as ...now pouring rain almost tropical down pours ...test your luck find a bed and be amoungst fantastic company! Your all invited come as you are !


I will be washing my hair on those days

----------


## ROKTOY

> I will be washing my hair on those days


So you're free from 7.45 am onwards?

----------


## Pengy

> So you're free from 7.45 am onwards?


I already sneaked down to the bay and planted my sleeping bag on my preferred posi  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> So you're free from 7.45 am onwards?


The difficult part of the task is finding it.

----------


## Pengy

> The difficult part of the task is finding it.


Bring salami and I may forgive that comment

----------


## mikee

> I will be washing my hair on those days


Hair.....................you have hair??

----------


## Smiddy

Should be in with me inflatable, will confirm in a week or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Last year the fishing was wicked . :Cool:

----------


## Pengy

> Attachment 102404 Last year the fishing was wicked .


Maybe I should stay home then. They don't call me Jona for no reason  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Smiddy

Leave booked, all in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well here we go Feb 22- 24 ...I've booked the batch, scallops still a no show , yes kingis are in the pass now but three months from now who knows ...once again you are all very welcome to share a weekend at okiwi ...and crays will be well slayed by this time so no promisies ...snapper should be holding in all of the local bays ....buggered if I know what this year will bring we have had krill ( squat lobster larvae) in the bay , snow real snow in November ..grass up to our waist water temps all over the place 18 in Tasman bay 15 in the pass ...crazy as ...now pouring rain almost tropical down pours ...test your luck find a bed and be amoungst fantastic company! Your all invited come as you are !


 @Philipo

----------


## stingray

> Maybe I should stay home then. They don't call me Jona for no reason


You have to come I need someone to blame ...and now your one armed you can be at your best sleeping spewing and farting ! no fish will be chucked over the side by yourself ...perfect !  :Thumbsup: 

Though I will let you choose the cray holes ...the ones you said these look good and my lad and I have returned to dive have being more than excellent! Thank you  :Cool:

----------


## stingray

Pannies are in the bay ..28-35 cms ...along with 200 lb stingrays ....no not me fuck ya the other 200lb kind!  :Omg:

----------


## 223nut

> Pannies are in the bay ..28-35 cms ...along with 200 lb stingrays ....no not me fuck ya the other 200lb kind!


So only one type in the water at a time.... Least you don't get the sharks we get  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

My son and his mate managed to snag a good one...so they still exist!

----------


## stingray

Well better results five snapper 3 crays and some very nice cod.. Bed now rooted

----------


## Ground Control

Its a funny old world  , but I will be coming out of the Sounds on the 20th and heading for the airport in Nelson .
Maybe next year it may work out .
I envy all that  will be party to this  extravaganza .

Ken

----------


## veitnamcam

The fishing is starting to come on just in time.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## burtonator

Managed to sneak out for an over nighter at durville and it proved productive  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stingray

Wicked you did better than a local, trolled from Okiwi across to separation point then back across got none! Got a small kingi yesterday holding on some structure but they were flighty, landed one went back to the mark the school was gone! Snapper seem to be on the bite nothing huge but nice eaters . The lads went to port hardy murdered an handful of butters and caught a number of crays. Really depends on the weather if we can get out wide it will be epic if we have to hang close it will be nice, it we cannot get out it will be surfcasting.

Not long now ...really looking foward to seeing everyone!

----------


## Smiddy

Witch one shall I bring??????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

The big one! Will give you better range and a safer ride if the weather cuts up!

----------


## gadgetman

> Witch one shall I bring??????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, that question goes right along with 'What shall I wear?' and 'Do I look fat in this?'

Working on getting TimeRider to come this year.

----------


## R93

> Witch one shall I bring??????
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long have ya had that? NiceDidn't see it parked there when I drove past the other day.
When are we going to chase kingis off the Hoki?  

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Philipo

Right just sorted me shit & flights boys, I land in Nelsonea at 8:40am on the Friday, Can someone pick me up please  :Grin:

----------


## Smiddy

> How long have ya had that? NiceDidn't see it parked there when I drove past the other day.
> When are we going to chase kingis off the Hoki?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Picked it up on Sunday, first run in it today at the lake, goes fucking good, few jobs to do on her then sea trials lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Picked it up on Sunday, first run in it today at the lake, goes fucking good, few jobs to do on her then sea trials lol 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I passed you when we were heading out for a blast on the biscuit. You were heading back around 2  to town just before Gibbs place coming into Kaniere. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> I thought I passed you when we were heading out for a blast on the biscuit. You were heading back around 2  to town just before Gibbs place coming into Kaniere. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Yep that was me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Yep that was me 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She tow alright? Big boat

Let me know when you need a brew boy chasing kingis. Heard there is a few about off the mouth.
Few snaps around as well I hear. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

> Right just sorted me shit & flights boys, I land in Nelsonea at 8:40am on the Friday, Can someone pick me up please


Yip not a problem . See you then! Straight to the bay and into fishing

----------


## veitnamcam

> Right just sorted me shit & flights boys, I land in Nelsonea at 8:40am on the Friday, Can someone pick me up please


Yep

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

Ah I see Joe has you sorted.

----------


## Munsey

Im out this year , Thanks Stingray love to go, but  Im Fishing R93s and Smiddys neck of the woods for the week .

----------


## veitnamcam

> Im out this year , Thanks Stingray love to go, but  Im Fishing R93s and Smiddys neck of the woods for the week .


I hope you smash some blues :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> I hope you smash some blues


Same Never had a Blue nose or a Albacore .

----------


## Philipo

> Yip not a problem . See you then! Straight to the bay and into fishing


Sweet, chur bro

----------


## ROKTOY

Is anyone dragging kids away for this weekend? My boy (8) has expressed an interest in coming along, but I feel it may be the wrong weekend to take him?

----------


## Philipo

Depends on what bad language you want the young fulla to learn & how fast you want him to grow up hahahahaha

I haven't attended this fishing trip but have been to plenty of forum get together's over the years & personally I wouldn't take my kids on a boys trip like this. Probably be fine during the day but it's the nights I'd be lest confident about. lol

----------


## gadgetman

> Is anyone dragging kids away for this weekend? My boy (8) has expressed an interest in coming along, but I feel it may be the wrong weekend to take him?


Refer to post #1 in the thread. He'll enjoy it. My youngest girl, at 16, came last year.

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....15/#post652292

----------


## ROKTOY

> Refer to post #1 in the thread. He'll enjoy it. My youngest girl, at 16, came last year.
> 
> https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....15/#post652292


Oh I have no doubt he'll enjoy it. Just more enjoyable with others to interact with.
Mind you some of the guys going are just big kids anyway.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Oh I have no doubt he'll enjoy it. Just more enjoyable with others to interact with.
> Mind you some of the guys going are just big kids anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


My youngest will be coming again, like me, about 6 at heart.

----------


## Pengy

There is likely to be at least more young lad attending. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

He would be more than welcome @Rocktoy. He will come to no harm in the company that is attending! You would be surprised how many of the grown up children would love a chance to roll some rocks looking for crabs or even sneak out a couple of cheeky Jacko traps, the evening could get a bit roudy but I know of a quiet corner with a comftable squab in which a young bloke could avoid such sillyness!

----------


## Pengy

> He would be more than welcome @Rocktoy. He will come to no harm in the company that is attending! You would be surprised how many of the grown up children would love a chance to roll some rocks looking for crabs or even sneak out a couple of cheeky Jacko traps, the evening could get a bit roudy but I know of a quiet corner with a comftable squab in which a young bloke could avoid such sillyness!


It can't get any more rowdy that midwinter at mine 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

> It can't get any more rowdy that midwinter at mine 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Lol  Tim lets hope it is as rowdy.  @stingray. You havent met him...
 He holds his own. 
He is looking forward to going, as am I


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## screamO

While I cant confirm, but I'm getting a bit keen on tagging along.....If I'm welcome? Probably only come down for a day trip and leave out of nelson or at best leave on Friday night and come back Saturday. So there is an opportunity for anyone that wants to go for a day trip only? or need a lift back....aka @ROKTOY if you want to take your boy but not overnight I could always bring him back? Anyway...food for thought.

----------


## ROKTOY

> While I cant confirm, but I'm getting a bit keen on tagging along.....If I'm welcome? Probably only come down for a day trip and leave out of nelson or at best leave on Friday night and come back Saturday. So there is an opportunity for anyone that wants to go for a day trip only? or need a lift back....aka @ROKTOY if you want to take your boy but not overnight I could always bring him back? Anyway...food for thought.


Too many good buggers around here. 
Pretty sure we will go for the three days head over Friday morning. Young fella loves getting away from home.


Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

@screamO your most welcome boat done leave it at anchor or on a moring! Do what works for you!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Depends on what bad language you want the young fulla to learn & how fast you want him to grow up hahahahaha
> 
> I haven't attended this fishing trip but have been to plenty of forum get together's over the years & personally I wouldn't take my kids on a boys trip like this. Probably be fine during the day but it's the nights I'd be lest confident about. lol


My boy has been away on trips down there(8-9y.)...not forum trips but bloke trips.....key is get them to bed earlyish....with the early starts its usually not difficult to get him off to sleep early.

Roktoys boy is a bloody good outdoors lad I am sure he would be fine.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Depends on what bad language you want the young fulla to learn & how fast you want him to grow up hahahahaha
> 
> I haven't attended this fishing trip but have been to plenty of forum get together's over the years & personally I wouldn't take my kids on a boys trip like this. Probably be fine during the day but it's the nights I'd be lest confident about. lol


 I missed your comment earlier, Nah he has seen and heard enough  and knows what he isn't meant to hear.... I was asking more in regards to any other kids going as they tend to have more fun with a few of their own to interact with and not get bored. He hasn't fished much but has had a ball out on Cams boat. He is looking forward to the weekend.
Appreciate your comments though. See you in the bay.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Depends on what bad language you want the young fulla to learn & how fast you want him to grow up hahahahaha
> 
> I haven't attended this fishing trip but have been to plenty of forum get together's over the years & personally I wouldn't take my kids on a boys trip like this. Probably be fine during the day but it's the nights I'd be lest confident about. lol


Philipo comes with his own early warning system now? I wasnt afforded that luxury... you fellas been warned haha

----------


## Philipo

I'm very shy really

----------


## Shearer

Anyone had a look at the long range forecast? I hope Metvew are wrong.

----------


## gadgetman

So the 'mine sweepers' clearing out the sharks this weekend, like last year?

----------


## Sarvo

> Anyone had a look at the long range forecast? I hope Metvew are wrong.


Think you guys broke our draught last year too
Huge rain moving in from the NE on the 24th-25th - maybe it will push out a bit more East than its showing now - I just hope its Monday for you guys and not 24 hours earlier

----------


## stingray

I know the rain would be fantastic for the region...but all I want is three days of settled weather and the fish the bite! Looking foward to this gathering as always!

----------


## Wildman

> Think you guys broke our draught last year too
> Huge rain moving in from the NE on the 24th-25th - maybe it will push out a bit more East than its showing now - I just hope its Monday for you guys and not 24 hours earlier


That's what they call a tropical cyclone....

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Think you guys broke our draught last year too
> Huge rain moving in from the NE on the 24th-25th - maybe it will push out a bit more East than its showing now - I just hope its Monday for you guys and not 24 hours earlier


Oh - moving faster than 1st predicted

----------


## stingray

A weeks a long time in NZ weather

----------


## BRADS

> A weeks a long time in NZ weather


Given what I saw last weekend I hope you guys gets fucking pissed on.

----------


## Sarvo

No - looks like some are going to be happy and the rest of us stay nervous 
This "what looked like a weather bomb" is flip flopping all over the shop

It's now looking like top of the South will literally - be missed completely 
Very odd Year (past 2 years) 
Usually something with an origin of such significance as this- keeps its foretasted track.
But its been a strange Summer - strange 18 month actually

Sorry to rain on your thread guys - but weather is not politics - I think :-)
Chase some more around the corner for us 
Should be with you - but just can't leave here at moment.

----------


## veitnamcam

Could do with the rain and it wouldn't worry me for fishing and long as its not flood conditions....which wouldn't take much considering all the ground is dry and hard as concrete.
Its the wind thats the bugger.....still too early to tell but I am as always quietly optimistic.

----------


## stingray

Home from Okiwi, fishing was ok but you had to target fish...started chasing cod ..hopeless ...tried deep shallow inbetween ...got a couple then an hour later they were on the bite big ,then huge fish! Snagged anchor of my hook line broke back bone ..went other end got 15 hooks back before we snapped the thing again, chased kingi marks on sounder tried hard no joy ! ...personally I think we tried to do to much and keep the guests happy ...so would recommend to choose your passion ..me I'm doing crays and kings ..fuck the snapper the fickle barstards! 

I will let you all know what I expect the weather to do by Wednesday ...no point in burning gas and leave if weather is going to be shit ..I will be there what ever the weather because I love being there and don't mind fishing off the rocks in the wind and rain! 

Few goats about if anyone wanted to hunt DOC land ..the very odd deer.

----------


## gadgetman

> Home from Okiwi, fishing was ok but you had to target fish...started chasing cod ..hopeless ...tried deep shallow inbetween ...got a couple then an hour later they were on the bite big ,then huge fish! Snagged anchor of my hook line broke back bone ..went other end got 15 hooks back before we snapped the thing again, chased kingi marks on sounder tried hard no joy ! ...personally I think we tried to do to much and keep the guests happy ...so would recommend to choose your passion ..me I'm doing crays and kings ..fuck the snapper the fickle barstards! 
> 
> I will let you all know what I expect the weather to do by Wednesday ...no point in burning gas and leave if weather is going to be shit ..I will be there what ever the weather because I love being there and don't mind fishing off the rocks in the wind and rain! 
> 
> Few goats about if anyone wanted to hunt DOC land ..the very odd deer.


Damn it man, goat and deer are both on my to do list.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

So do them..

----------


## gadgetman

> So do them..


When I can trust my legs. Not so much at the moment. Can usually manage the shops and back, about 2km on the flat, about every 3rd day. Was the best it had been in 18 odd years for a couple of weeks from the Saturday of the last Toby shoot.

----------


## gadgetman

> When I can trust my legs. Not so much at the moment. Can usually manage the shops and back, about 2km on the flat, about every 3rd day. Was the best it had been in 18 odd years for a couple of weeks from the Saturday of the last Toby shoot.


If you want some light reading my doc reckons I have this.

https://www.disabled-world.com/disab...chnoiditis.php

Along with being left with a ruptured disc since 2000, also a cause. I have all of the broad symptoms and, according to medical studies from the Christchurch Medical School, the majority of the usual causes.

----------


## muzza

You have my sympathy.  I have two collapsed discs in my lower spine , from when I was young and unbreakable. 40 years later it comes back to haunt you , and you realise what a dumb fuck you were back then......

----------


## gadgetman

> You have my sympathy.  I have two collapsed discs in my lower spine , from when I was young and unbreakable. 40 years later it comes back to haunt you , and you realise what a dumb fuck you were back then......


Yeah, I buggered mine second year at high school. By the time the doc was convinced (5 years on) there was a problem there were 5 damaged discs and I could barely walk.

Good thing is that when I can do things I do do things that I can. Vibration from knobbly tyres on the wagon seems to ease things a bit. Boats, powered or paddled, don't require too much movement, and if one leg in particular gives up I can just lean against the side (great way to hide it  :Wink: ). I can brace against the sides to lower the stress on the back too so can haul in a line OK. Arms still work.

----------


## Sarvo

As I said here - its a strange one - still undecided with 3-4 days out
Unusual not to be more accurate on these 
12 hours ago it was all on for TOTS - now showing its all off ????
Must have a female name - ah or maybe it's an undecided Gender with a "secret agenda"  there lies the problem

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12204929

----------


## stingray

At present ..like right now windy is saying Saturday SE 4knots...10 ks and then swinging tho the north 5knots about 2 pm which would suit a haul through to the pass and fish kingi's and cod in the pass or head up the eastern side of Durville ...

NOW I'm sure this will change !! So I would really like those who are going to invest serious $$$ in fuel and time to get here to to be sure that they know this weekend is a lottery! It could go epic and we get a window of weather or it could go shithouse and we have road closures and slips etc after this dry spell. Which may well mean we are stuck at okiwi or your bunking at mine in Nelson! 

Just be sure you know what your getting into please! We can always do an April weekend or just next year ...I just don't want anyone to be dissapointed or put out ....We will be doing this again next year so if you uming and erring save your pennies and come next time would be my advice!

----------


## gadgetman

> At present ..like right now windy is saying Saturday SE 4knots...10 ks and then swinging tho the north 5knots about 2 pm which would suit a haul through to the pass and fish kingi's and cod in the pass or head up the eastern side of Durville ...
> 
> NOW I'm sure this will change !! So I would really like those who are going to invest serious $$$ in fuel and time to get here to to be sure that they know this weekend is a lottery! It could go epic and we get a window of weather or it could go shithouse and we have road closures and slips etc after this dry spell. Which may well mean we are stuck at okiwi or your bunking at mine in Nelson! 
> 
> Just be sure you know what your getting into please! We can always do an April weekend or just next year ...I just don't want anyone to be dissapointed or put out ....We will be doing this again next year so if you uming and erring save your pennies and come next time would be my advice!


Keep us posted nearer the day. Wouldn't be leaving till mid afternoon on Friday due to someone being at school. If you can guarantee an electrical storm thrown in we won't even use petroleum based fuel to get there, a harness hooked up between the wagon and TR would be all that is required.

----------


## Sarvo

> At present ..like right now windy is saying Saturday SE 4knots...10 ks and then swinging tho the north 5knots about 2 pm which would suit a haul through to the pass and fish kingi's and cod in the pass or head up the eastern side of Durville ...
> 
> NOW I'm sure this will change !! So I would really like those who are going to invest serious $$$ in fuel and time to get here to to be sure that they know this weekend is a lottery! It could go epic and we get a window of weather or it could go shithouse and we have road closures and slips etc after this dry spell. Which may well mean we are stuck at okiwi or your bunking at mine in Nelson! 
> 
> Just be sure you know what your getting into please! We can always do an April weekend or just next year ...I just don't want anyone to be dissapointed or put out ....We will be doing this again next year so if you uming and erring save your pennies and come next time would be my advice!


I had to chuckle after posting that NZ Hearld article this morning 
Saw another link to the approaching Cyclone just after after that one
"we will have better accuracy to its intended path end of week"   like - when it arrives we will tell you or if it goes into Aussie will let you know its missed us  :Thumbsup:   :Grin:

----------


## kukuwai

> ......or it could go shithouse and we have road closures and slips etc after this dry spell. Which may well mean we are stuck at okiwi


Gotta love a blocked road....keeps the riffraff out. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Will do GM!

----------


## stingray

> Gotta love a blocked road....keeps the riffraff out. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'm terribly concerned we may run low on beer ...rasoning would be a terrible thing!

----------


## gadgetman

> I'm terribly concerned we may run low on beer ...rasoning would be a terrible thing!


I somehow don't think we'd ever run out of tales.

Oh, and @TimeRider has finally said yes to attending this year.

----------


## Smiddy

Sorry I'm out, my partner has double booked the Friday off, he gets priority as he's 65 lol, my boats in 1000 pieces and won't be back together, and I am fukin flat out this week,  I could leave late Friday but prob won't, abit pissed as I really enjoyed the Toby shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> Sorry I'm out, my partner has double booked the Friday off, he gets priority as he's 65 lol, my boats in 1000 pieces and won't be back together, and I am fukin flat out this week,  I could leave late Friday but prob won't, abit pissed as I really enjoyed the Toby shoot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unlike!

----------


## ROKTOY

> At present ..like right now windy is saying Saturday SE 4knots...10 ks and then swinging tho the north 5knots about 2 pm which would suit a haul through to the pass and fish kingi's and cod in the pass or head up the eastern side of Durville ...
> 
> NOW I'm sure this will change !! So I would really like those who are going to invest serious $$$ in fuel and time to get here to to be sure that they know this weekend is a lottery! It could go epic and we get a window of weather or it could go shithouse and we have road closures and slips etc after this dry spell. Which may well mean we are stuck at okiwi or your bunking at mine in Nelson! 
> 
> Just be sure you know what your getting into please! We can always do an April weekend or just next year ...I just don't want anyone to be dissapointed or put out ....We will be doing this again next year so if you uming and erring save your pennies and come next time would be my advice!


Hang on @stingray, You better get this weather sorted out... I have given the boy the day off school on Friday, I have fixed up the long line for the kayak shiny new buoys too. I even went and bought a roof rack to get the Yak to Okiwi. Now you tell us you can't guarantee the weather for the weekend? geeze what a blimin tease.

----------


## stingray

Plan for Thursday evening... Get tucker bait n beer.. Hockey at 630..get goalies details see if hes any good.. Leave pack truck head to okiwi by say 830pm ....now if any nelsonite wants to travel ahead pick up the keys from my pad / Lisa... 

Stage one complete... Friday well see who is about will stash house keys for travellers go for a quick fish welcome guests.. Wind should ease go fishing or set jako traps and enjoy a beer. Welcome rest of members drink water plan Saturdays adventure... Any questions.. Sunday looks mint Saturday mixed bag morning rough easing on the afty..honestly I know we will see fish caught how good buggered if I know... @gadgetman your yak is tucked away safe as... come for pickup as and when you want.. Will update forecast as they go to shit or not

----------


## ROKTOY

We are hoping to head off mid morning Friday. Pm heading your way for an address.
Beer, must get some beer.

----------


## Pengy

> Plan for Thursday evening... Get tucker bait n beer.. Hockey at 630..get goalies details see if hes any good.. Leave pack truck head to okiwi by say 830pm ....now if any nelsonite wants to travel ahead pick up the keys from my pad / Lisa... 
> 
> Stage one complete... Friday well see who is about will stash house keys for travellers go for a quick fish welcome guests.. Wind should ease go fishing or set jako traps and enjoy a beer. Welcome rest of members drink water plan Saturdays adventure... Any questions.. Sunday looks mint Saturday mixed bag morning rough easing on the afty..honestly I know we will see fish caught how good buggered if I know... @gadgetman your yak is tucked away safe as... come for pickup as and when you want.. Will update forecast as they go to shit or not


I dont give a flying rat`s arse what the weather does, I am going to be there to see Joe drink WATER  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ground Control

I’ve just back to civilisation after a week down the Sounds and had a blast , great weather , plenty of fish and numerous Possums feel to the mighty Ruger .22
Hope the weather holds for you guys this weekend, fingers crossed .

----------


## stingray

This morning forecast Saturday average Sunday screaming southerly ...less than ideal

----------


## stingray

Friday looks gusty ..if we can punch out to the islands we can shelter there or up squally, Saturday improves throughout the day with the wind swinging from northeast to a southerly ...which Sunday picks up to a semi gale ..perfect! ..I'm packing beer tucker surfcasters and even a few warm cloths. 

If your coming fishing best stop at your local fish shop and grab some for the trip home ...if your coming for yarns beer sight seeing and loosing gear surfcasting ...well you will be well pleased with this event!

----------


## Philipo

Just had a confab with Pengy ( who would know more about the sea than than "Mr Penguin" aye ) and with the forecast looking so shit I've decided to bail sorry boys, I just rang up & got my flights refunded so there's nearly $400 plus spending money back in me pocket.

Murphies law alright,  but have fun guys & I'll rain check in for the next one, Chur

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> This morning forecast Saturday average Sunday screaming southerly ...less than ideal


But what will tomorrows forecast be ?

----------


## ROKTOY

> But what will tomorrows forecast be ?


I figure there is going to be weather either way.
So why not go spend some time with some good company and maybe get some fish.

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I figure there is going to be weather either way.
> So why not go spend some time with some good company and maybe get some fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Nah...I'm going to Auckland..... :Sad:

----------


## Sarvo

I reckon the wind there will not be to bad on the Sunday and Sat looking great
Hope we get a bit of damp tomorrow - but it looking like you aint going to breaking no Droughts after all

So d'Urville Sat and inner/closer Okiwi Sunday (presuming you going to same place )

----------


## Pengy

> Nah...I'm going to Auckland.....


Just think what you will miss out on KG
Big swell, big wind, smelly bait, smelly outboard. Chuck in a skinfull the night before and you would be in 7th heaven  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> I figure there is going to be weather either way.
> So why not go spend some time with some good company and maybe get some fish.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


My thoughts too. Conditions sound perfect for a play in the yaks. Head wind out to Squally and head wind home. Can we have some white tops too?

We're still in.

----------


## gadgetman

> Just think what you will miss out on KG
> Big swell, big wind, smelly bait, smelly outboard. Chuck in a skinfull the night before and you would be in 7th heaven


Barley trail duties?

----------


## Munsey

Have a great trip guys , hope weather holds .

----------


## kukuwai

Think im gunna stay at home too guys, shattered.
Hope you fellas have a great weekend and the fish are biting and the beers flowing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Slow morning and a bit rolly but we got a feed.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ground Control

Situation Report   ???

----------


## veitnamcam

> Situation Report   ???


Pretty good weather day today and everyone caught some fish 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

:Useless:

----------


## Sarvo

> 


They prod a tad busy
Be patient - sure there will be a few acoming

----------


## mikee

> 


From memory there is very little or no cell reception at their location

----------


## Munsey

> From memory there is very little or no cell reception at their location


Too many beers combined with Stingrays storytelling more likely

----------


## Gapped axe

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiting

----------


## veitnamcam

I got some photos but they are mostly of other peoples kids so not for me to post.
Shearer and I drove out to French pass this morning to try for a land based kingfish.
No luck there but we gave it a go in some testing weather.







Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

We fed the stingrays our fish scraps at the wharf too....there is a couple of massive specimens there.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Another awesome trip with great company. Thanks again Joe you are a Leg end.

----------


## Shearer

> We fed the stingrays our fish scraps at the wharf too....there is a couple of massive specimens there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Yeah. One of them drank too much and wouldn't stop complaining about the company. :Grin:

----------


## Pengy



----------


## stingray

Simple story ...down Thursday stayed up way to late yarning and having a beer ...tides were huge so either up at VC o'clock to get boats in or wait until a respectable hour and go then ...up late breakfast and away ...large roll and a nasty bit of wind snuck up squally tucked in burleyed ..VC went out wide doing the same ...dead as a really dead thing ..pulled hook lines one carrot and a rig ..set hook line burnt rest of a 5 kg burley one run on Pengys rod ..nada zip zero ..pulled hook line 5 carrots 3 keepers ..snatched a feed of mussels and home to find a crew well internched ...handshakes and laughter etc ..filleted the fish ..feed rays went to see a mate ..took the rif raf with me ..shared a beer ..invited them for tea ...his good lady and her mate took over the kitchen cook up a storm..we cleaned up said our good nights etc ..bed ......@gadegeteman and crew turned up at midnight ..never heard the come in ...

Saturday was again a wait for the tide still very sloppy I took Rocktoy and his lad , VC teamed up with a small gadget and the rest sorted themselves ...we ran down to the pass a long slow run battling side on wind running against the northerly swell (not fun) ..no bloody kingi's in the pass ..no cod on the local reefs ...I was starting to sweat ...then with an out going tide we got a bite Rocktoy and RT jiouner set about killing fish first the cod then the snapper ...starting with pannies and finishing with some nice eaters ...I'd say we got lucky ...but then we ran into my lad and his gang who had driven in and walked down to the coast and were freediving close to where we were fishing ...next thing whahoos and yippies ...a poor old kingi made the mistake of being a bit nosiey and he knocked it over ...he swam over to us and dumped it in the boat so he didn't have to carry it up the hill ...

We ran home with small RT driving us very well through a reasonable sea. Home just as the wind kicked in filleted the fish along with a hundred wasps ..vespexd the barstards with what we hope will a great result ...the bait tray being full when we set it and just dust when I checked it that evening ...drank beer yarned ate yarned bed ...

Day 3 woke to wind and rain VC and Shearer went to the pass for a landbased session ..temp dropped considerably from 24+ to 10 this morning ...yarned cleaned packed and sorted ...away home after a wonderful lunch sorted by Shearer good lady ...a wonderful weekend full of humour and bullshit and just great company ! Thanks guys , next year we will do it all again ....because it is simply great fun ..cheers Stingray 

Photos to follow

----------


## stingray

Day out 61[ATTACH]105755[/ATTAC
H]

----------


## stingray

Day 2




Day 3

----------


## ROKTOY

> Attachment 105766


An awesome fish shot by Blake



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

Thanks team for a great time. Plenty of yarns, heaps of good food, and good company.   @stingray, Sorry about THAT fish, But thanks for the day out catching all the others, and for giving Aaron an awesome day out. (And myself too.)
We had a fantastic day on the water on Saturday, Fish in the bin, borrowed some mussels. 
The days haul

Not the coastguard

Skipper and the pilot on the way home

A proud boy and his fish


Sunday morning, Aaron and I had planned to put kayaks in the water for a few hours, but the rain gods appeared with the much awaited and needed liquid gold. So time was spent with hot cups of tea and a few more yarns before a quick clean up and parting of ways.

----------


## gadgetman

Fantastic weekend organised by @stingray again, supported by the rest of the Nelson crew. Good to catch up with some familiar faces, and meet some new ones.

We got away from town a little later than expected and hit some very slow traffic on the way up. Not sure, but I think I need a bigger trailer, big load with a 20kg yak on board. Stopped in Blenheim for fuel, pizza and bait.



Arrived about 11:45pm, unpacked enough stuff and hit the sack. Got up in the morning and put together the gear I wanted for the days outing. Wanted to test out the new yak and the cheap gadgetman long line special. Decided to go in full stealth mode, red long johns donned for warmth and weather protection.



I went for a solo mission in the yak. There was a bit of wind to contend with, rollers coming in from the north and a bit of chop from the east. Really happy with the boat speed and tracking from the wee thing. Managed a respectable average of 3.6mph (5.8km/h) for the 10km track I had planned to the area I wanted to have a look at. Considering I hadn't been out on the yak for a couple of years I was reasonably happy with that.



I pulled into a beach and chopped up some bait that had been too solid to cut earlier. I relaunched and successfully set the long line, though the wind didn't do me any favours. I started up wind from where I wanted to end up but it kept changing directions and blew me in a circle. Oh well, back out with the paddles and force the issue.

After a setting the line I went for a play and somehow managed to turtle. Quickly flipped the tub over and threw the couple of things back in that had floated off back into the tray before regaining my seat. Then I went and recovered the long line which had heaps of legal, but small, snapper nicely lip hooked. All successfully returned to grow a bit bigger. Then set off again for home base which produced the same speed, so seems a natural easy pace. 

A look at the GPS log when I could see it properly said I'd covered 22km. Not too bad for someone only 21 and a bit that is out of shape and out of practice.

Great fun, and looking forward to next years event.

----------


## Shearer

Stingray feeders.

There was one particularly large specimen (estimated at over 200lb). You can clearly see him here in the photo observing from the jetty.

----------


## stingray

Loving life!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

Right who is to blame for showing my boy where fish come from?
Now look what you made him do. 

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Would you rather he sat in front of the playstation ? ( that is a rhetorical question of course)  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

Well how does the 1st weekend of march 2020 suit everyone? Batch booked so ...march 1st Friday until 3rd Sunday ...can't guarantee a spot on a boat or the weather will be any bloody good...then on the other hand ..beer , yarns , bullshit and laughter a certainty?

----------


## veitnamcam

Whoohooo !

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

Keen to give it a nudge again. The seat I can sit the longest in is the kayak seat. Just have to see how the drivers seat goes.

----------


## gadgetman

> Well how does the 1st weekend of march 2020 suit everyone? Batch booked so ...march 1st Friday until 3rd Sunday ...can't guarantee a spot on a boat or the weather will be any bloody good...then on the other hand ..beer , yarns , bullshit and laughter a certainty?


Might want to double check those dates @stingray, they don't match the calendar.

----------


## Shearer

> Might want to double check those dates @stingray, they don't match the calendar.
> 
> Attachment 127138


He did this last year too.... :Oh Noes:  :Oh Noes:

----------


## gadgetman

> He did this last year too....


I'm glad I discretely Pm'd him, just so you didn't have any more fodder for giving him shit this year.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> I'm glad I discretely Pm'd him, just so you didn't have any more fodder for giving him shit this year.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Im sure you will find something else to wind him up about.....

----------


## stingray

some people try to make things so difficult.....

Would the 7-8 march suit everyone?...lets book that one in.....

wow some people muttter mutter mutter  :Wink:  yes you @Shearer!!

----------


## gadgetman

> some people try to make things so difficult.....
> 
> Would the 7-8 march suit everyone?...lets book that one in.....
> 
> wow some people muttter mutter mutter  yes you @Shearer!!


Sounds good. Just ignore any rumours though.

----------


## madjon_

> some people try to make things so difficult.....
> 
> Would the 7-8 march suit everyone?...lets book that one in.....
> 
> wow some people muttter mutter mutter  yes you @Shearer!!


"Lets do this" :Sick:

----------


## Sarvo

I will try and come over this year - maybe via Sea or Road???
Cam - Sting - what time (at 20-22knts) or distance is Okiwi Landing/Moorings/Anchorage be from French Pass ?
Also can I buy petrol there of maybe get one or you to bring fuel in for me to use (repay on meeting of course) via Waikato Quart Bottles if preferred instead of cash &#128522 :Wink: )

----------


## gadgetman

> I will try and come over this year - maybe via Sea or Road???
> Cam - Sting - what time (at 20-22knts) or distance is Okiwi Landing/Moorings/Anchorage be from French Pass ?
> “Also” can I buy petrol there of maybe get one or you to bring fuel in for me to use (repay on meeting of course) via Waikato Quart Bottles if preferred instead of cash ))


There is a servo in the bay.

----------


## Sarvo

> There is a servo in the bay.


Price not Durville Island prices I hope  :Omg: 

To bring over via trailer prob cheaper - but I might do a trip (since March is PERFECT time of year to do such) Tennyson-Catherine Cove - then through to you guys in Okiwi – will be by self unless pick up a Vegan camper on root -  so 2 guys can fish with me
Women allowed but not in G String Bikini’s - or with Bananas

----------


## veitnamcam

Would be around 40-45min at 20knts Id say....its 15NM from French Pass.
Fuel in the bay I think was $2.20? for 91 over New Years.

----------


## stingray

$2.28 ....could swing by havelock pick up drop off ...cheap as and safer

----------


## gadgetman

Timerider thinks I need to bring cake. Not sure if she's offering.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Timerider thinks I need to bring cake. Not sure if she's offering.


https://makeagif.com/i/6SRFjX


I give up....was spos to be a cake by the ocean GIF

----------


## gadgetman

> https://makeagif.com/i/6SRFjX
> 
> 
> I give up....was spos to be a cake by the ocean GIF


A most forgettable/regrettable song.

Cheeky monkey was suggesting rum cake, due to my lack of tolerance. Think she's been watching too much Pirates of the Caribbean.

TR not keen this year. You've probably already heard directly all the way up there that gadgette#3 is. I'm getting prep done on the new yak that I haven't had on the water yet, been a bit lazy and just grabbed the other one.

----------


## stingray

Good evening all...it is with great regret that I have to pull the pin on this forum trip. 

Ma n Da have got resource consent to alter / rebuild the boat shed at the batch, the build will commence and be during our weekend! 

Ma n Da respectively ask that I postpone or reschedule the get together. 

I suggest we look over to VC's Titarangi get together and encourage everyone to get behind this meet and fish / dive / hunt / yarn trip! 

This is not an end just a glitch! Thank you everyone who has being or were intending to be part of this wonderful weekend! 

Cheers Joe

----------


## Shearer

:Sad:

----------


## stingray

Boat shed gone this weekend

----------


## stingray



----------


## gadgetman

Did they take those yellow and black fellas that loitered round the back of the shed too?

----------


## stingray

Na the wee barstards are back but in limited numbers. The locals are getting more proactive...so more bait stations about

----------

